# Laufwerksbuchstaben fixieren klappt nicht



## Cecile Etter (22. November 2010)

Guten Tag Alle,
ich habe mehrere externe USB-Festplatten,die nicht immer alle angeschlossen sind und deshalb aendert sich deren Laufwerksbuchstabe..
Ich habe versucht,ihnen via Datentraegerverwaltung einen festen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuzuweisen,aber etwas muss ich falsch gemacht haben.
Es klappt nicht.Der zugewiesen Laufwerksbuchstabe erscheint zwar im Arbeitsplatz,aber wenn ich dann noch was anschliesse,aendert er sich trotzdem..
Ich muss das fuer XP home und fuer win7 pro machen.

Ausserdem moechte ich das autorun abstellen.

Ich hab die threads dazu hier und bei winfaq gelesen...bin jetzt aber verunsichert.
Bei einer USB-Festplatte faengt win sie an abzusuchen und ich muss (und kann)das jedesmal abbrechen.

Bei der 2.USB-Festplatte befindet sich auf dieser eine mitgelieferte software und darin eine autorun.inf
Also Antivir springt jedesmal an und verkuendet,dass das autorun aus Sicherheitsgruenden blockiert wurde.Weiter kein problem ausser dass es nervt.
Es ist aber kein Virus.
Diese  autorun.inf Datei einfach loeschen geht wohl nicht,weil ich mich dabei auf diesem Laufwerk befinde.

Es gibt Leute ,die es moegen,in der registry rumzufuhrwerken obwohl es meist einen andern/kuerzeren und weniger riskanten Weg gibt.

In diesem Fall gibts vielleicht auch einen einfacheren Weg ?

So wie bei CD/DVD:da kann man bei jedem Dateityp einstellen,womit geoeffnet werden soll.
Wenn man "Dateienordner anzeigen" einstellt,dann ist autorun deaktiviert.auch dann,wenn sich auf der CD eine "autorun.inf" befindet.

beste Gruesse


----------



## michaelwengert (25. November 2010)

Hab ich grad gesehen. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.
Habe es selber aber noch nicht gestestet
http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/...ve_letter_manager_laufwerksbuchstaben_volume/


----------



## Cecile Etter (25. November 2010)

danke michaelwengert,
wie man sieht,aergern sich auch Andere mit diesen L-Buchstaben rum.

Im Prinzip macht dieses kleine app genau das Gewuenschte.
Bloss etwas kompliziert.Und ja eben...bei sowas fungiert man sozusagen als Beta-tester .

Ich hab jetzt halt einen L-Buchstaben per Datentraegerverwaltung vergeben,der weit genug am Ende des Alphabets liegt.
Der USB-Platte oder -Stick muss man auch einen eindeutigen Namen geben.
(Und das Stick-Label loeschen)
Steck ich dann die Platte um,muss ich halt jedesmal erst mal wieder den gleichen Buchstaben vergeben.Oder jedenfalls kontrollieren.
Und bloss ja nicht vergessen.
Das Progi vom Link schau ich mir dann mal genauer an wenn ich Zeit hab...

Was das autorun angeht war es schtink-einfach! 
Die Datei liess sich-obwohl Systemdatei-nach einer Warn-Anzeige kurzerhand loeschen.
man braucht Adminrechte und muss versteckte Ordner anzeigen lassen..
Und:Unter Arbeitsplatz,mit einem Rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk kann man wie bei CD's das autorun deaktivieren indem man ueberall anhackt:"Dateienordner anzeigen".
Auch bei Kameras kann man das machen !Wer seine RAW's behalten will,sollte dort z.B angeben "Mit Adobe Bridge oeffnen" sonst macht windoof aus den schoenen RAW's oder TIFF's-> JPEGSs!

Das funktioniert auch,wenn man die autorun.inf nicht loescht (was man aber tun sollte)
Wenn es partout nicht gehen will mit dem loeschen,kann man den USB-stick -oder festplatte auch via Datentraegerverwaltung von Windows loeschen und dann neuinitialisieren und- formatieren.
Das sei erwaehnt,weil  zu diesem Thema schon soviel Bloedsinn verzapft wurde.
Erledigt.
Danke und alles Gute ;o)


----------

